# My 1st Live Plant Tank



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I just setup a 46gal with a solo spilo in it and I want to put live plants in it. I want to get very easy plants to care for I don't want to get any substrate (I don't mind treating with chems or fert) and no plants that will carpet the bottom of the tank. I just want to be able to get a couple good light bulbs and get plants that will grow in a low tech setup.

First I need to get 2 18" light bulbs, What kind should I get?

I found this page for beginner plants, are these plants good choices?
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Beginner_Plants_s/17.htm

I like the cryp wendtii, swords, corkscrew vals and anubias nana on some driftwood. This is kinda what I would like my tank to look like (no jungle vals though) So all info is needed I don't know anything about live plants.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea those look like some pretty good plants. Really any crypt is good for beginners.. They usually grow like crazy.. As far as your lights get 6700k lights.. If you want to get a little brighter of a bulb you can like a 10000K will be alright to.. A 6700k and a 10k bulb should look nice on that tank. Also get some root tabs to place at the bottom of your plants. How many watts are your lights and are you planning on running Co2?? As far as filteration do you have canisters or HOB's?? Canisters are usually better for plants because they dont add oxygen to your tank..


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

lo4life said:


> Yea those look like some pretty good plants. Really any crypt is good for beginners.. They usually grow like crazy.. As far as your lights get 6700k lights.. If you want to get a little brighter of a bulb you can like a 10000K will be alright to.. A 6700k and a 10k bulb should look nice on that tank. Also get some root tabs to place at the bottom of your plants. How many watts are your lights and are you planning on running Co2?? As far as filteration do you have canisters or HOB's?? Canisters are usually better for plants because they dont add oxygen to your tank..


I haven't bought the bulbs yet I didn't know what I should get. There are all sorts of bulbs are there any special type of lights I should get? I need 2 18"bulbs should I get 1 6700k & 1 10000k and how many watts? I don't want to run a Co2 and I have a canister filter on the tank.

What are the small plants on the left side of the tank in the photo I posted above?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

The watts depend on how many watts your hood can handle.. The 6700K IMO are a little dim for me but they are good for plants. So i would get at least one of those.. I like the 10000K bulbs because they are a little brighter and they are still good for plants.. Really its up to you if you want to buy 1 6700 and 1 10k or 2 6700... If you want to try 2 6700k out and think that you would like a brighter bulb then just exchange one of them for the 10000k bulb.. The canister is good just make sure you get in a routine of cleaning it.. A lot of plant matter gets inside of them and starts to decay.

I really have no clue on what the plants are.. Green wendtii maybe....


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll go with 2x6700k and thanks for the plantgeek info thats a good site. I was going to go with either corkscrew or itallian vals for a grasslike plant but I found cryp spiralis on plantgeek and they say they are easier to care for. Are spiralis that much easier to care for?

How often will I have to clean out the canister filter?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I clean both of mine once a month.. You would be suprised on the amount of stuff that gets in there.. Remember to clean with tank water only..

As far as how much easier that they are to care for i really couldnt tell you.. I am guessing it would be because it is a crypt.... I am just getttin started in plants also.. But read up on that site its got a TON of good info on there.. I would take their advice on the plants though.. Thats pretty much all that they deal with.. They get on there to talk about plants mostly and not their fish..


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice setup with those vallisneria! they are 1 of the best plants for beginners and no need substrate but only some tabs sometime.
Only 1 thing at the start: when you buy them, use a cutter to take off some roots (1/2 cm it's ok) so they'll grow stronger and before putting in the tank, wash them under fresh cold water so eggs of the animals like snails will fall down and die.


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

that tank looks awesome. good ideas


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Lo4Life you need to do some reading bud ill give you B+ for trying to help since no one else is. So here we go.



> Canisters are usually better for plants because they dont add oxygen to your tank..


Cannisters are the preferred choice in co2 injected aquariums due to the fact they can be installed so the surface isnt agitated. When the waters surface is agitated oxygen isnt necessarily added, What happens is consequently co2 is realeased. This is going to be complicated but ill try my best. Waters elemental make up is 2 hydrogen 1 oxygen Hence why you can have 30ppm co2 and still keep fish alive, Water easily rejects co2 thats why your soda goes flat when uncovered for a period of time, this is also why we dont need aerators in our aquarium, Dont get me wrong though we all know fish can still die from co2 poisioning.



> I like the 10000K bulbs because they are a little brighter and they are still good for plants


 10k isnt any "brighter" than the 6700 the intensity is the same due to 10k being closer to the blue side of the kelvin scale the eye makes it appear to be brighter. Many reef guys have 1200 watts above there aquarium and due to the need for high kelvin ranges 14k/20k or actinic lighting it doesnt appear as bright but trust me it is intense. 6700 is way better for plants due to the higher spike in the red spectrum, compared to 10K which barely has any. 10k is better on the eye "it doesnt look as yelow" id go with a mix IMO.



> They get on there to talk about plants mostly and not their fish..


Plants make a aquarium, fish just add spice









Hit me up im going to do a very large trim soon and will have a ton of plants to Sell/ROAK.


----------

